# Alien 5: Ridley Scott versetzt dem Projekt den Todesstoß



## Darkmoon76 (28. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien 5: Ridley Scott versetzt dem Projekt den Todesstoß* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alien 5: Ridley Scott versetzt dem Projekt den Todesstoß*


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. April 2017)

Bitte wenn dann erst, wenn die Technik dazu ausgereift ist, digitale Actors a la Tron 2 und Rogue One gehen mal gar nicht.


----------



## steel2000 (28. April 2017)

Was S.Weaver in der Rolle von Ripley angeht, fand ich ihre Darstellungen / den Werdegang im Verlauf der vier Teile Klasse. Ob eben als Angsthase im ersten bis hin zur coolen Sau im vierten Film. Hätte sie auch gern in echt im nächsten gesehen.
Ebenso wenig toll finde ich die geplante Idee, die Ursprungshandlung auf den Kopf zu stellen. Dafür müsste die Erklärung wirklich nachvollziehbar sein (was schwer machbar ist), ansonsten wäre es Murks und sollte besser mit einem anderen Charakter durchgezogen werden.


----------



## MrFob (28. April 2017)

"Allerdings bedeutet dies nicht, dass es kein Wiedersehen mit Ellen Ripley geben kann, denn Ridley Scott kann sich durchaus vorstellen, eine digital verjüngte Ripley in einen der kommenden Alien-Filme einzubauen"
Oh boy!  

Also ich muss ja sagen, Scott hat ja tolle Sachen gemacht aber was er in juengster Zeit so fabriziert, das finde ich alles schrecklich (Prometheus definitiv mit eingeschlossen). Auch gegenueber Covenant bin ich mehr als skeptisch. Und wenn er dann als naechstes vorhat mit digital actors anzufangen, dann wirds vielleicht doch langsam Zeit fuer einen Ruhestand. 

Diese Idee von Blomkamp klingt aber auf den ersten Blick auch ziemlich bescheuert. Ich kann's nicht leiden, wenn die Macher die haelfte eines Franchises ignorieren oder retconnen, nur um ihrem letzten Hirngespinst hinterher zu jagen. Ein bisschen mehr Arbeit kann man ja schon reinstecken oder man macht halt mit der Idee lieber eine neue IP, davon gibt es eh zu wenige (aber das waere ja auch extra Arbeit).
Also, immerhin, dass Scott die Idee abgeschossen hat, dagegen habe ich nichts.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. April 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Bitte wenn dann erst, wenn die Technik dazu ausgereift ist, digitale Actors a la Tron 2 und Rogue One gehen mal gar nicht.



Also in Tron fand ichs nicht so schlimm weils ja eh "im Computer" war


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. April 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Also in Tron fand ichs nicht so schlimm weils ja eh "im Computer" war


Stimmt, zumal es da auch nur sehr kuze Szenenschnipsel sind.

Für eine menschliche digitale/digital umgestylte Hauptrolle ist die Technik noch nicht soweit. 
(Avatar zählt nicht weil bei derartigen Verfälschungen das Uncanny Valley nicht/kaum zum Tragen kommt)


----------



## Worrel (29. April 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Für eine menschliche digitale/digital umgestylte Hauptrolle ist die Technik noch nicht soweit.
> (Avatar zählt nicht weil bei derartigen Verfälschungen das Uncanny Valley nicht/kaum zum Tragen kommt)


Sieh dir mal den jungen Michael Douglas am Anfang von *Ant-Man* an.

Zur Idee, Ripley in Prequel-Filmen auftauchen zu lassen: Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn. In Alien 1 war Ripley ein 08/15 Teil einer laut Android Ash (oder war's der Bordcomputer "Mother"?)"entbehrlichen" Arbeiter Crew. dh: ein Prequel müßte zeigen, wie sie ein ganz normales Alien-loses Arbeiter Leben führt und den Job bei Weyland bekommt. Boah, was ein spannender Film.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. April 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sieh dir mal den jungen Michael Douglas am Anfang von *Ant-Man* an.


Größtenteils recht gut, an ein paar kurzen Bewegungen bekomme ich aber auch ein "da stimmt was nicht"-uncanny-Unbehagen.

Abgesehen davon das ich beim sehen dachte das es ein Double ist, weil er halt doch noch etwas anders aussah als er jung war.

Aber stimmt schon, das ist deutlich besser als in Rogue One, aber ob das langt einen Hauptdarsteller in sämtlichen Szenen zu "ersetzen" halte ich für fraglich.


----------



## Odin333 (30. April 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Diese Idee von Blomkamp klingt aber auf den ersten Blick auch ziemlich bescheuert. Ich kann's nicht leiden, wenn die Macher die haelfte eines Franchises ignorieren oder retconnen, nur um ihrem letzten Hirngespinst hinterher zu jagen.


Alien 3 und 4 waren doch ohnehin der hinterletzte Mist. Wenn man aus Alien noch was ordentliches machen will, muss man entweder komplett neu anfangen oder eben da ansetzten, wo es noch was getaugt hat.


----------



## Worrel (30. April 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Alien 3 und 4 waren doch ohnehin der hinterletzte Mist. Wenn man aus Alien noch was ordentliches machen will, muss man entweder komplett neu anfangen oder eben da ansetzten, wo es noch was getaugt hat.


Nö waren sie nicht.

Für Alien 3 empfehle ich die länger Version, bei der das Alien aus einer Kuh schlüpft.

Und Alien 4 hat ein seltsames Stop and Run Tempo, ist aber ansonsten ein solider (ja, auch surrealerer) Film. Ich mag es gerade an der Alien Reihe, daß die Filme unterschiedlich sind. Mal ein klaustrophobisches 1.1 mit einem nahezu unbezwingbaren Gegner, mal ein Action Baller Movie, mal ein weitläufiges Gebäude, in dem man das Alien ohne Waffen besiegen muß und mal ein surreales fragwürdiges Wissenschaftsprojekt.  In Prometheus geht's dann noch um die Erschaffung des Lebens auf diesem Planeten, was eine weitere interessante Facette ist.

Auch wenn es durchaus Kritikpunkte gibt - klar, nach einem Kaiserschnitt läuft man problemlos vor einem rollenden Raumschiff weg - bzw: eben gerade nicht, da die beiden ja bekloppterweise genau in der Fallrichtung weiterlaufen ...  - grundsätzlich finde ich die ganze Reihe bisher recht ansprechend.


----------

